# Threads anhalten und wiederbeleben



## bspainkf36 (13. August 2005)

Hey,
habe in den letzten Tagen mit Threads experimentiert und wollten fragen, ob es möglich einen Thread zu starten und anschließen wiederzubeleben? Bisher habe ich einen Thread zum Pausieren mit interrupt() gebracht, das funktioniert auch schon ganz gut, nur das erneute Starten ist mir noch nich gelungen. 

Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll einen Thread anzuhalten und an dem Haltenpunkt, an einen späteren Zeitpunkt, fortzufahren? Oder sollte man lieber das "Ergebnis" des Alten abspeichern und einen neuen Threads erzeugen, der dann anschließend  die Arbeit fortsetzt? Danke
Viele Grüße Kon


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. August 2005)

Hallo!

 Threads kann man man nur einmal starten. Will man sie anhalten und später "wiederbeleben" muss man selbst Hand anlegen.
 Siehe auch:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials197327.html&highlight=thread+anhalten

 Gruß Tom


----------



## bspainkf36 (13. August 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber ist es auch sinnvoll sie wieder zu starten oder sollte man davon absehen? Danke
Greetz Kon


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. August 2005)

Hallo!



> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber ist es auch sinnvoll sie wieder zu starten oder sollte man davon absehen


 
 Wieder starten geht wie gesagt schlecht. Ob es Sinn macht Threads anzuhalten und weiterlaufen zu lassen hängt immer vom jeweiligen Anwendungsproblem ab.

  Gruß Tom


----------

